# <meta name="robots" content="noindex"> Nähere Fragen



## Avariel (7. Oktober 2003)

Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau mit der Meta-Angabe

```
<meta name="robots" content="noindex">
```

Wenn ich eine Seite hab, die schon von Google gelistet wird. Dann ergänze ich die Metadaten um oben genannte Angabe. Ists dann schon zu spät? Google checkt ja sicher nicht jedesmal, bevor er eine Suchanfrage beantwortet, ob der Webmaster jetzt mittlerweile diesen Meta-Tag hinzugefügt hat. Oder schaut Google in regelmäßigen Abständen mal wieder bei den gelisteten Seiten vorbei und holt sich neue Anweisungen? Wenn ja wie lange dauert das dann, bis die Seite vor unliebsamer Neugierde sicher ist?


----------



## raumbetreter (8. Oktober 2003)

Google sucht in bestimmten/unbestimmten Abständen (zwischen 1er und 6 Wochen) mit den Search-Robots durch das Netz. Daher ist es nie zu spät was zu ändern!

Mehr zu Metatags: http://www.at-web.de/suchmaschinen/metatag.htm

Viel Erfolg noch,
der Raumbetreter


----------

